# Re: Officer Board Review



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 08 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0500*
Congratulations, Mr. Harwood!  It‘s a long and arduous process indeed but 
well worth it when the ball gets rolling.
What the Regimental Board will be looking for is basically a short, but 
fairly detailed autobiography, what you‘ve done in life, what you plan to do 
in the future, what makes you qualified to be a leader in the CF, and what 
your motivations for joining are.  My board interview took approximately 1 
hour, and I was asked about everything from my favourite teacher in high 
school to my perceptions on Canada‘s military and the role is should play on 
the global stage.  Much of my interview also covered the Regiment‘s history, 
made possible primarily by it being so well documented in two Farley Mowat 
books, this emphasized by the CO‘s strong belief in the importance of all 
members of the Regiment knowing our history and heritage it‘s something of 
a family tradition to him.
If your interview goes anything like mine, you‘ll be ushered to the 
Officers‘ Mess and the board mine consisted of the CO, DCO, Adj, the PMC, 
and couple of others will be sitting at a large board table.  They‘ll just 
start much like a job interview, they‘ll do their best to intimidate you a 
bit, watching to see how you react, and when they get a sense of your 
character and mettle, they‘ll usher you back out to await their decision.
My best advice is go in, be relaxed, and be honest with them about 
everything they ask.  If you have perservered this far through the process 
they will likely accept you.
I‘ve only been parading now three weeks, learning what I can and preparing 
for Gagetown which sounds like Club Med from descriptions I‘ve heard from 
Mr. MacFarlane, Mr. O‘Leary, and others, but I have found that almost 
everyone is incredibly helpful in passing knowledge along, and that I‘m 
learning tremendous amounts about the Forces.  I have even through dumb 
luck more than anything else landed a ticket to the Toronto Garrison Ball 
this weekend.
Best of luck, and keep us posted of your progress.
Paratus
Nick Butler
>From: "Steve Harwood" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Officer Board Review
>Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2001 21:42:00 -0500
>
>Greetings! One thing I have been able to count on these past few months is 
>a
>lot of assistance and encouragement throughout my recruitment process.
>
>As I have just been accepted into the reserves I need some additional help
>and advice.   Can anyone give me an idea of what they Officer Board is
>looking for in a Personal History Essay? Any help would be appreciated.
>
>Thanks in advance!
>
>Steve
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Thu, 8 Feb 2001 11:15:14 -0500 *
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Thankyou Nick!  I can read alot of enthusiasm in your message.  Your
feedback is very helpful.  I will do some homework leading up to my
interview on 20Feb.  I will take your advice on researching the regmt mine
is the 11Fld Arty, co-founded by Lt Col John McCrae‘s father as I have only
started to understand the deep pride and rich history the batallions have. I
would also be glad to keep in touch.
When are you scheduled for Gagetown "Club Med"?  Maybe we will meet there.
Gladly,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, February 08, 2001 11:01 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
Congratulations, Mr. Harwood!  It‘s a long and arduous process indeed but 
well worth it when the ball gets rolling.
What the Regimental Board will be looking for is basically a short, but 
fairly detailed autobiography, what you‘ve done in life, what you plan to do
in the future, what makes you qualified to be a leader in the CF, and what 
your motivations for joining are.  My board interview took approximately 1 
hour, and I was asked about everything from my favourite teacher in high 
school to my perceptions on Canada‘s military and the role is should play on
the global stage.  Much of my interview also covered the Regiment‘s history,
made possible primarily by it being so well documented in two Farley Mowat 
books, this emphasized by the CO‘s strong belief in the importance of all 
members of the Regiment knowing our history and heritage it‘s something of 
a family tradition to him.
If your interview goes anything like mine, you‘ll be ushered to the 
Officers‘ Mess and the board mine consisted of the CO, DCO, Adj, the PMC, 
and couple of others will be sitting at a large board table.  They‘ll just 
start much like a job interview, they‘ll do their best to intimidate you a 
bit, watching to see how you react, and when they get a sense of your 
character and mettle, they‘ll usher you back out to await their decision.
My best advice is go in, be relaxed, and be honest with them about 
everything they ask.  If you have perservered this far through the process 
they will likely accept you.
I‘ve only been parading now three weeks, learning what I can and preparing 
for Gagetown which sounds like Club Med from descriptions I‘ve heard from 
Mr. MacFarlane, Mr. O‘Leary, and others, but I have found that almost 
everyone is incredibly helpful in passing knowledge along, and that I‘m 
learning tremendous amounts about the Forces.  I have even through dumb 
luck more than anything else landed a ticket to the Toronto Garrison Ball 
this weekend.
Best of luck, and keep us posted of your progress.
Paratus
Nick Butler
>From: "Steve Harwood" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Officer Board Review
>Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2001 21:42:00 -0500
>
>Greetings! One thing I have been able to count on these past few months is 
>a
>lot of assistance and encouragement throughout my recruitment process.
>
>As I have just been accepted into the reserves I need some additional help
>and advice.   Can anyone give me an idea of what they Officer Board is
>looking for in a Personal History Essay? Any help would be appreciated.
>
>Thanks in advance!
>
>Steve
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Officer Board Review
Thankyou Nick! I can read alot of enthusiasm in 
your message. Your feedback is very helpful. I will do some 
homework leading up to my interview on 20Feb. I will take your 
advice on researching the regmt mine is the 11Fld Arty, co-founded by 
Lt Col John McCrae‘s father as I have only started to understand the 
deep pride and rich history the batallions have. I would also be glad 
to keep in touch.
When are you scheduled for Gagetown quotClub 
Medquot? Maybe we will meet there.
Gladly,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com
]
Sent: Thursday, February 08, 2001 11:01 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
Congratulations, Mr. Harwood! It‘s a long and 
arduous process indeed but 
well worth it when the ball gets rolling.
What the Regimental Board will be looking for is 
basically a short, but 
fairly detailed autobiography, what you‘ve done in 
life, what you plan to do 
in the future, what makes you qualified to be a 
leader in the CF, and what 
your motivations for joining are. My board 
interview took approximately 1 
hour, and I was asked about everything from my 
favourite teacher in high 
school to my perceptions on Canada‘s military and 
the role is should play on 
the global stage. Much of my interview also 
covered the Regiment‘s history, 
made possible primarily by it being so well 
documented in two Farley Mowat 
books, this emphasized by the CO‘s strong belief in 
the importance of all 
members of the Regiment knowing our history and 
heritage it‘s something of 
a family tradition to him.
If your interview goes anything like mine, you‘ll be 
ushered to the 
Officers‘ Mess and the board mine consisted of the 
CO, DCO, Adj, the PMC, 
and couple of others will be sitting at a large 
board table. They‘ll just 
start much like a job interview, they‘ll do their 
best to intimidate you a 
bit, watching to see how you react, and when they 
get a sense of your 
character and mettle, they‘ll usher you back out to 
await their decision.
My best advice is go in, be relaxed, and be honest 
with them about 
everything they ask. If you have perservered 
this far through the process 
they will likely accept you.
I‘ve only been parading now three weeks, learning 
what I can and preparing 
for Gagetown which sounds like Club Med from 
descriptions I‘ve heard from 
Mr. MacFarlane, Mr. O‘Leary, and others, but I have 
found that almost 
everyone is incredibly helpful in passing knowledge 
along, and that I‘m 
learning tremendous amounts about the Forces. 
I have even through dumb 
luck more than anything else landed a ticket to the 
Toronto Garrison Ball 
this weekend.
Best of luck, and keep us posted of your 
progress.
Paratus
Nick Butler
gtFrom: quotSteve Harwoodquot 
ltsharwood@iprimus.cagt
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gtSubject: Officer Board Review
gtDate: Wed, 7 Feb 2001 21:42:00 -0500
gt
gtGreetings! One thing I have been able to count 
on these past few months is 
gta
gtlot of assistance and encouragement throughout 
my recruitment process.
gt
gtAs I have just been accepted into the reserves I 
need some additional help
gtand advice. Can anyone give me an 
idea of what they Officer Board is
gtlooking for in a Personal History Essay? Any 
help would be appreciated.
gt
gtThanks in advance!
gt
gtSteve
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 08 Feb 2001 15:22:29 -0400*
--------------AC0DE2A2FB4047E89644EBB0
Greetings!!!  The only way to REALLY appreciate CFB Gagetown is in the
field during black-fly season.  The only place where you will find
swamps on top of a hill!   Red dust, and heat, and "mystery meat".  And
there is the winter!!!!!!  Right, Sgt MacFarlane?
All kidding aside, the base is easy to navigate and I found most people
friendly and helpful.  Have fun!
Regards,
Beth Macfarlane
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>
>
> Thankyou Nick!  I can read alot of enthusiasm in your message.  Your
> feedback is very helpful.  I will do some homework leading up to my
> interview on 20Feb.  I will take your advice on researching the regmt
> mine is the 11Fld Arty, co-founded by Lt Col John McCrae‘s father as
> I have only started to understand the deep pride and rich history the
> batallions have. I would also be glad to keep in touch.
>
> When are you scheduled for Gagetown "Club Med"?  Maybe we will meet
> there.
>
> Gladly,
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
> Sent: Thursday, February 08, 2001 11:01 AM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>
> Congratulations, Mr. Harwood!  It‘s a long and arduous process indeed
> but
> well worth it when the ball gets rolling.
>
> What the Regimental Board will be looking for is basically a short,
> but
> fairly detailed autobiography, what you‘ve done in life, what you plan
> to do
> in the future, what makes you qualified to be a leader in the CF, and
> what
> your motivations for joining are.  My board interview took
> approximately 1
> hour, and I was asked about everything from my favourite teacher in
> high
> school to my perceptions on Canada‘s military and the role is should
> play on
> the global stage.  Much of my interview also covered the Regiment‘s
> history,
> made possible primarily by it being so well documented in two Farley
> Mowat
> books, this emphasized by the CO‘s strong belief in the importance of
> all
> members of the Regiment knowing our history and heritage it‘s
> something of
> a family tradition to him.
>
> If your interview goes anything like mine, you‘ll be ushered to the
> Officers‘ Mess and the board mine consisted of the CO, DCO, Adj, the
> PMC,
> and couple of others will be sitting at a large board table.  They‘ll
> just
> start much like a job interview, they‘ll do their best to intimidate
> you a
> bit, watching to see how you react, and when they get a sense of your
> character and mettle, they‘ll usher you back out to await their
> decision.
>
> My best advice is go in, be relaxed, and be honest with them about
> everything they ask.  If you have perservered this far through the
> process
> they will likely accept you.
>
> I‘ve only been parading now three weeks, learning what I can and
> preparing
> for Gagetown which sounds like Club Med from descriptions I‘ve heard
> from
> Mr. MacFarlane, Mr. O‘Leary, and others, but I have found that
> almost
> everyone is incredibly helpful in passing knowledge along, and that
> I‘m
> learning tremendous amounts about the Forces.  I have even through
> dumb
> luck more than anything else landed a ticket to the Toronto Garrison
> Ball
> this weekend.
>
> Best of luck, and keep us posted of your progress.
>
> Paratus
>
> Nick Butler
>
> >From: "Steve Harwood" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Officer Board Review
> >Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2001 21:42:00 -0500
> >
> >Greetings! One thing I have been able to count on these past few
> months is
> >a
> >lot of assistance and encouragement throughout my recruitment
> process.
> >
> >As I have just been accepted into the reserves I need some additional
> help
> >and advice.   Can anyone give me an idea of what they Officer Board
> is
> >looking for in a Personal History Essay? Any help would be
> appreciated.
> >
> >Thanks in advance!
> >
> >Steve
>
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
>
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------AC0DE2A2FB4047E89644EBB0
Greetings!!! The only way to REALLY appreciate CFB Gagetown is in
the field during black-fly season. The only place where you will
find swamps on top of a hill! Red dust, and heat, and "mystery
meat". And there is the winter!!!!!! Right, Sgt MacFarlane?
All kidding aside, the base is easy to navigate and I found most people
friendly and helpful. Have fun!
Regards,
Beth Macfarlane
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Thankyou Nick! I can read alot of enthusiasm in
your message. Your feedback is very helpful. I will do some
homework leading up to my interview on 20Feb. I will take your advice
on researching the regmt mine is the 11Fld Arty, co-founded by Lt Col
John McCrae‘s father as I have only started to understand the deep pride
and rich history the batallions have. I would also be glad to keep in touch.
When are you scheduled for Gagetown "Club Med"?
Maybe we will meet there.
Gladly,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, February 08, 2001 11:01 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
Congratulations, Mr. Harwood! It‘s a long and arduous
process indeed but
well worth it when the ball gets rolling.
What the Regimental Board will be looking for is basically
a short, but
fairly detailed autobiography, what you‘ve done in life,
what you plan to do
in the future, what makes you qualified to be a leader
in the CF, and what
your motivations for joining are. My board interview
took approximately 1
hour, and I was asked about everything from my favourite
teacher in high
school to my perceptions on Canada‘s military and the
role is should play on
the global stage. Much of my interview also covered
the Regiment‘s history,
made possible primarily by it being so well documented
in two Farley Mowat
books, this emphasized by the CO‘s strong belief in the
importance of all
members of the Regiment knowing our history and heritage
it‘s something of
a family tradition to him.
If your interview goes anything like mine, you‘ll be ushered
to the
Officers‘ Mess and the board mine consisted of the CO,
DCO, Adj, the PMC,
and couple of others will be sitting at a large board
table. They‘ll just
start much like a job interview, they‘ll do their best
to intimidate you a
bit, watching to see how you react, and when they get
a sense of your
character and mettle, they‘ll usher you back out to await
their decision.
My best advice is go in, be relaxed, and be honest with
them about
everything they ask. If you have perservered this
far through the process
they will likely accept you.
I‘ve only been parading now three weeks, learning what
I can and preparing
for Gagetown which sounds like Club Med from descriptions
I‘ve heard from
Mr. MacFarlane, Mr. O‘Leary, and others, but I have
found that almost
everyone is incredibly helpful in passing knowledge along,
and that I‘m
learning tremendous amounts about the Forces. I
have even through dumb
luck more than anything else landed a ticket to the
Toronto Garrison Ball
this weekend.
Best of luck, and keep us posted of your progress.
Paratus
Nick Butler
>From: "Steve Harwood" ltsharwood@iprimus.ca>
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>
>Subject: Officer Board Review
>Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2001 21:42:00 -0500
>
>Greetings! One thing I have been able to count on these
past few months is
>a
>lot of assistance and encouragement throughout my recruitment
process.
>
>As I have just been accepted into the reserves I need
some additional help
>and advice. Can anyone give me an idea of
what they Officer Board is
>looking for in a Personal History Essay? Any help would
be appreciated.
>
>Thanks in advance!
>
>Steve
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------AC0DE2A2FB4047E89644EBB0--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 02:32:50 *
Good luck Man,
   Remember to relax, and be confident. Good luck again,
Peter
>From: "Steve Harwood" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Officer Board Review
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:10:47 -0500
>
>Friends and comrades!  I am doing my Officer Board Review this week.  I am
>wondering if any of you have any experiences to share with us going through
>this step.  I have always enjoyed the comradery here, particularly, Matt,
>Thomas, Scott and Peter D, Dave Chimo, Ian E, Mike O, the MacFarlanes‘s 
>to
>name a few.
>
>Many thanks in advance.
>
>Steve
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of dave newcombe
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 9:02 PM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
>read: Ontario Provincial Legislature
>
> > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament 
>buildings
>in
> > downtown Toronto.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:42:37 -0700*
Be yourself, don‘t try to make goofy crap up. If you don‘t know, think it
through. If you still don‘t know, say that. If someone tries to rattle you,
stand by your principles. Good luck, stay calm, think of the types of
answers that you would want to hear, if you were sitting on the board.
Ubique
MacF
> >From: "Steve Harwood" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Officer Board Review
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:10:47 -0500
> >
> >Friends and comrades!  I am doing my Officer Board Review this week.  I
am
> >wondering if any of you have any experiences to share with us going
through
> >this step.  I have always enjoyed the comradery here, particularly, Matt,
> >Thomas, Scott and Peter D, Dave Chimo, Ian E, Mike O, the MacFarlanes‘s
> >to
> >name a few.
> >
> >Many thanks in advance.
> >
> >Steve
> >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 20:10:01 -0700*
I went through the process three 3 times. First back in 1961. Was a Lance
Cpl. in the Militia PRes and had been in Wainwright for several weeks in
the field where I hadn‘t seen any newspapers or newsmagazines. Was sent
direct down to Calgary, to the manning depot - can‘t recall its exact name-
at Currie. Just time to change into a suit and tie. I was applying to get
into CMR. Ultimately my high school grades killed me but I was accepted for
OCP which, for better or worse, I turned down. Luckily for me, while
waiting in the outer room I scanned a copy of Time magazine and happened to
read an article about Brazil. The only article I had time to read and the
first of that current crisis I had heard of haven‘t  a clue today what the
problem was, certainly wasn‘t airplanes and bully beef. Then into the board
room to be grilled by three red tabbed Brigadiers or thereabouts - they all
looked the same to a L/Cpl. First question asked, "what did I know about
what was going on in Brazil?"  BINGO. I was "in like Flynn" til my grades
came out a few weeks later. But you can‘t always be lucky.
Next experience was when applying for a commission in the Cadet Services of
Canada now the CIC in 1972. My interview consisted of a meeting with Capt.
Ed Morris recently been Bde Sgt Major, and PPCLI, etc, "bullwinkle". When
I told him I had just finished university and NOT the Rocky Mountain
Institute and since having been  by then long-time Sgt in the LEdmnR and
knew a slew of PPCLI Sr. NCOs old Ed beamed all over first/only time in
years. He was then ACO Land.
Third time was in 1980 applying for a commission in the PRes. With two other
candidates, separately. I knew more than the Board members Manitoba
District did but of course it doesn‘t do to show that. "That‘s a good
question" response gives you time to think. Treat it like a civvy job
interview. Remember it‘s not always the actual answers they want but how you
react to off the wall questions designed to punch your buttons. Forget the
military aspect of what‘s expected of you, except as was mentioned a few
weeks ago would be good to bone up on your potential regiment‘s history.
They won‘t expect you to know what you will be taught later in terms of
military knowledge and likely if you try and impress them with your knowlege
you will trip and fall. Instead, get ahold of one of those civvy prep books
from the library that lists potential "trick" questions for job interviews
and prepare in advance pat answers that are sociably acceptable but not too
glib. Particularly, answers dealing with "how would you handle" personnel
scenarios. They should be looking for leadership potential not hiring a
trained technician.
Civilian Ian G. Edwards, EBGO
----- Original Message -----
From: Steve Harwood 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 7:10 PM
Subject: Officer Board Review
> Friends and comrades!  I am doing my Officer Board Review this week.  I am
> wondering if any of you have any experiences to share with us going
through
> this step.  I have always enjoyed the comradery here, particularly, Matt,
> Thomas, Scott and Peter D, Dave Chimo, Ian E, Mike O, the MacFarlanes‘s
to
> name a few.
>
> Many thanks in advance.
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of dave newcombe
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 9:02 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> read: Ontario Provincial Legislature
>
> > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament
buildings
> in
> > downtown Toronto.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:44:09 -0600*
Steve:
     Good Luck!  Stay relaxed.  Expect the unexpected.  Be Honest.  When
you make the grade let me know so I can send you my recipe for "Artillery
Punch"!  Tom Bisping
On Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:10:47 -0500 "Steve Harwood" 
writes:
> Friends and comrades!  I am doing my Officer Board Review this week.  
> I am
> wondering if any of you have any experiences to share with us going 
> through
> this step.  I have always enjoyed the comradery here, particularly, 
> Matt,
> Thomas, Scott and Peter D, Dave Chimo, Ian E, Mike O, the 
> MacFarlanes‘s to
> name a few.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
> [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of dave newcombe
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 9:02 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
> 
> 
> read: Ontario Provincial Legislature
> 
> > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament 
> buildings
> in
> > downtown Toronto.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:15:41 -0800*
they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an
Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then work up to
someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the better you
will do.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 00:41:35 -0500*
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just a little too far
out?
Really, they are HIRING...
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt behave and perform
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job interview...who
is not?
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is not to paraphrade
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I want your wines,
pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest answers ever
given...
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you would enlist as a
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take the chance to make
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s your guts at?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then work up
to
> someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the better you
> will do.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 10:59:30 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch recipe! , The
MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys and gals for
guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night at the Officer
Board.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just a little too far
out?
Really, they are HIRING...
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt behave and perform
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job interview...who
is not?
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is not to paraphrade
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I want your wines,
pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest answers ever
given...
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you would enlist as a
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take the chance to make
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s your guts at?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then work up
to
> someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the better you
> will do.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Officer Board Review
Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the 
punch recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on 
you guys and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out 
tomorrow night at the Officer Board.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this 
just a little too far
out?
Really, they are HIRING...
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou 
shalt behave and perform
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy 
Country...and is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking 
a job interview...who
is not?
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right 
answer is not to paraphrade
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian 
quotBecause I want your wines,
pickles, cigars...quot which would be 
amongst the dumbest answers ever
given...
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say 
you would enlist as a
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and 
take the chance to make
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, 
but...really..where‘s your guts at?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: quotdave newcombequot 
ltdave.newcombe@home.comgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
gt they will in all likely hood, ask you why you 
want to be an
gt Officer....Practice your answer to this in 
front of someone, then work up
to
gt someone who intimidates you. the better 
prepared you are, the better you
gt will do.
gt
gt 
--------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:02:35 -0400*
--------------3DFF9CB271543FB81A5A6A72
Steve:
Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always think of your
men first.  Good luck.
Beth
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>
>
> Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch recipe! , The
> MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys and gals
> for guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night at the
> Officer Board.
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>
> My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just a little too
> far
> out?
>
> Really, they are HIRING...
>
> If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt behave and
> perform
> to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and is this
> not just
> being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job
> interview...who
> is not?
>
> And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is not to
> paraphrade
> Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I want your
> wines,
> pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest answers ever
> given...
>
> It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you would enlist
> as a
> Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take the chance to
> make
> it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
>
> So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
>
> Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s your
> guts at?
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave newcombe" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
> Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>
> > they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an
> > Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then
> work up
> to
> > someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the
> better you
> > will do.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------3DFF9CB271543FB81A5A6A72
Steve:
Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always think of your
men first. Good luck.
Beth
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch
recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys
and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night
at the Officer Board.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just
a little too far
out?
Really, they are HIRING...
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt
behave and perform
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and
is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking
a job interview...who
is not?
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer
is not to paraphrade
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because
I want your wines,
pickles, cigars..." which would be amongst the
dumbest answers ever
given...
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you
would enlist as a
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take
the chance to make
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s
your guts at?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" ltdave.newcombe@home.com>
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to
be an
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of
someone, then work up
to
> someone who intimidates you. the better prepared
you are, the better you
> will do.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send
a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------3DFF9CB271543FB81A5A6A72--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 17:08:55 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Beth, that is great advice.  Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too!  Much
appreciated!

Ubique

Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Beth MacFarlane [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:03 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
Steve: 
Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always think of your men
first.  Good luck. 
Beth 
"Harwood, Steve" wrote: 

Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch recipe! , The
MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys and gals for
guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night at the Officer
Board. 
Steve 
-----Original Message----- 
From: Gow [ mailto:jgow@home.com  ] 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM 
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review 
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just a little too far 
out? 
Really, they are HIRING... 
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt behave and perform 
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job interview...who 
is not? 
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is not to paraphrade 
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I want your wines, 
pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest answers ever 
given... 
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you would enlist as a 
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take the chance to make 
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground... 
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication? 
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s your guts at? 
John 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "dave newcombe"  
To:  
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM 
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review 
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an 
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then work up 
to 
> someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the better you 
> will do. 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------- 
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
> message body. 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
message body. 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
Beth, 
that is great advice. Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too! Much 
appreciated!
Ubique
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: Beth MacFarlane 
  [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:03 
  PMTo: army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: Officer Board 
  ReviewSteve: 
  Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always think of your men 
  first. Good luck. 
  Beth 
  "Harwood, Steve" wrote: 

    Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch 
    recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys 
    and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night at 
    the Officer Board. 
    Steve 
    -----Original Message----- From: 
    Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com] 
    Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca Subject: Re: 
    Officer Board Review 
    My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just a 
    little too far out? 
    Really, they are HIRING... 
    If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt 
    behave and perform to the benefit of thy men, thy 
    peers and thy Country...and is this not just being 
    honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job interview...who 
    is not? 
    And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is 
    not to paraphrade Israel Hands, and say don‘t 
    quote me, Ian "Because I want your wines, pickles, 
    cigars..." which would be amongst the dumbest answers ever 
    given... 
    It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you 
    would enlist as a Private, if refused or declined 
    as an Officer, and take the chance to make it to Sr 
    NCO, and re-apply on that ground... 
    So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication? 
    Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, 
    but...really..where‘s your guts at? 
    John 
    ----- Original Message ----- From: 
    "dave newcombe" ltdave.newcombe@home.comgt To: 
    ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt Sent: Monday, February 
    19, 2001 12:15 AM Subject: Re: Officer Board 
    Review 
    gt they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to 
    be an gt Officer....Practice your answer to this 
    in front of someone, then work up to 
    gt someone who intimidates you. the better 
    prepared you are, the better you gt will 
    do. gt gt 
    -------------------------------------------------------- gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
    message gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
    account you wish to gt remove, with the line 
    "unsubscribe army-list" in the gt message 
    body. 
    -------------------------------------------------------- 
    NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
    message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account 
    you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
    army-list" in the message body. 
    CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: 
    This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or 
    exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
    reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or 
    agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you 
    are hereby NOTIFIED that 
    any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
    message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you 
    have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
    notify the sender immediately by return 
e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 19:28:13 -0400*
--------------9CC673C407823D5F4D2E6AC2
Steve:
Sorry, I‘m Not a PC type of person.  When I say think of your men first
I, of course mean men and/or women.   My pet peeve is the word
"fishers" - they are all fishermen to me.   Most intelligent people, I
think, know what we mean.  I just happened to think of that after I sent
it out.   No matter, best of luck to you.
Beth
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>  Beth, that is great advice.  Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too!
> Much appreciated!UbiqueSteve
>
>      -----Original Message-----
>      From: Beth MacFarlane [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
>      Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:03 PM
>      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>
>      Steve:
>
>      Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always
>      think of your men first.  Good luck.
>
>      Beth
>
>      "Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>
>     >
>     >
>     > Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch
>     > recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always
>     > count on you guys and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know
>     > how I make out tomorrow night at the Officer Board.
>     >
>     > Steve
>     >
>     > -----Original Message-----
>     > From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
>     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
>     > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>     >
>     > My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just
>     > a little too far
>     > out?
>     >
>     > Really, they are HIRING...
>     >
>     > If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt
>     > behave and perform
>     > to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy
>     > Country...and is this not just
>     > being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job
>     > interview...who
>     > is not?
>     >
>     > And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is
>     > not to paraphrade
>     > Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I
>     > want your wines,
>     > pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest
>     > answers ever
>     > given...
>     >
>     > It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you
>     > would enlist as a
>     > Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take
>     > the chance to make
>     > it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
>     >
>     > So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
>     >
>     > Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings,
>     > but...really..where‘s your guts at?
>     >
>     > John
>     >
>     > ----- Original Message -----
>     > From: "dave newcombe" 
>     > To: 
>     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
>     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>     >
>     > > they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be
>     > an
>     > > Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of
>     > someone, then work up
>     > to
>     > > someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you
>     > are, the better you
>     > > will do.
>     > >
>     > > --------------------------------------------------------
>     >
>     > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>     >
>     > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>     > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>     > > message body.
>     >
>     > --------------------------------------------------------
>     > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>     > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>     > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>     > message body.
>     >
>     > CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information
>     > which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or
>     > prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the
>     > reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or
>     > the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
>     > message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
>     > that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving
>     > or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is
>     > strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in
>     > error or in contravention of the above, please notify the
>     > sender immediately by return e-mail.
>
>
>
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
>
--------------9CC673C407823D5F4D2E6AC2
Steve:
Sorry, I‘m Not a PC type of person. When I say think of your men
first I, of course mean men and/or women. My pet peeve is
the word "fishers" - they are all fishermen to me. Most intelligent
people, I think, know what we mean. I just happened to think of that
after I sent it out. No matter, best of luck to you.
Beth
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Beth,
that is great advice. Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too!
Much appreciated!UbiqueSteve
-----Original
Message-----
From: Beth MacFarlane [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
Sent: Monday, February 19,
2001 5:03 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board
Review
Steve:
Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always think of your
men first. Good luck.
Beth
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch
recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always count on you guys
and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know how I make out tomorrow night
at the Officer Board.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just
a little too far
out?
Really, they are HIRING...
If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt
behave and perform
to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy Country...and
is this not just
being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking
a job interview...who
is not?
And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer
is not to paraphrade
Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because
I want your wines,
pickles, cigars..." which would be amongst the
dumbest answers ever
given...
It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you
would enlist as a
Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take
the chance to make
it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings, but...really..where‘s
your guts at?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" ltdave.newcombe@home.com>
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to
be an
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of
someone, then work up
to
> someone who intimidates you. the better prepared
you are, the better you
> will do.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send
a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which
may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure
under applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
that any dissemination, distribution,
retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof
is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message in error or in
contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return
e-mail.
--------------9CC673C407823D5F4D2E6AC2--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:42:20 *
The thing that i said which i later learned got me chosen over another 
candidate, was, well two things
athat i already spoke french
bThat i kept calm and cool headed in the interview, and stayed confident in 
my answers do not second guess yourself, but without coming to the point 
of being arrogant or egotistical.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 19:28:13 -0400
>
>Steve:
>
>Sorry, I‘m Not a PC type of person.  When I say think of your men first
>I, of course mean men and/or women.   My pet peeve is the word
>"fishers" - they are all fishermen to me.   Most intelligent people, I
>think, know what we mean.  I just happened to think of that after I sent
>it out.   No matter, best of luck to you.
>
>Beth
>
>"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>
> >  Beth, that is great advice.  Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too!
> > Much appreciated!UbiqueSteve
> >
> >      -----Original Message-----
> >      From: Beth MacFarlane [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
> >      Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:03 PM
> >      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >      Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> >
> >      Steve:
> >
> >      Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always
> >      think of your men first.  Good luck.
> >
> >      Beth
> >
> >      "Harwood, Steve" wrote:
> >
> >     >
> >     >
> >     > Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch
> >     > recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always
> >     > count on you guys and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know
> >     > how I make out tomorrow night at the Officer Board.
> >     >
> >     > Steve
> >     >
> >     > -----Original Message-----
> >     > From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
> >     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
> >     > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> >     >
> >     > My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just
> >     > a little too far
> >     > out?
> >     >
> >     > Really, they are HIRING...
> >     >
> >     > If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt
> >     > behave and perform
> >     > to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy
> >     > Country...and is this not just
> >     > being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job
> >     > interview...who
> >     > is not?
> >     >
> >     > And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is
> >     > not to paraphrade
> >     > Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I
> >     > want your wines,
> >     > pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest
> >     > answers ever
> >     > given...
> >     >
> >     > It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you
> >     > would enlist as a
> >     > Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take
> >     > the chance to make
> >     > it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
> >     >
> >     > So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
> >     >
> >     > Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings,
> >     > but...really..where‘s your guts at?
> >     >
> >     > John
> >     >
> >     > ----- Original Message -----
> >     > From: "dave newcombe" 
> >     > To: 
> >     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
> >     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> >     >
> >     > > they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be
> >     > an
> >     > > Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of
> >     > someone, then work up
> >     > to
> >     > > someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you
> >     > are, the better you
> >     > > will do.
> >     > >
> >     > > --------------------------------------------------------
> >     >
> >     > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >     >
> >     > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >     > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >     > > message body.
> >     >
> >     > --------------------------------------------------------
> >     > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >     > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >     > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >     > message body.
> >     >
> >     > CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information
> >     > which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or
> >     > prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the
> >     > reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or
> >     > the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> >     > message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
> >     > that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving
> >     > or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is
> >     > strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in
> >     > error or in contravention of the above, please notify the
> >     > sender immediately by return e-mail.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
> > privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> > applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
> > recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> > message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> > dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> > message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
> > have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> > please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:46:55 EST*
Yeah, Steve, I think you‘ll do fine.
I have yet to be ‘let in‘, but you sound like the kinda guy I‘d want leading 
me when it gets tough.
    Best of luck.Not that you need it! hehe
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:48:06 -0700*
I have to really echo that.  Don‘t practice with someone who loves you and
will tell you that you are wonderful girlfriend, wife, mother.  Use an old
friend who will be critical.  When you are in the Board, be truthful.  If
you don‘t know the answer to something, don‘t bull****.  Tell them.  But
don‘t be afraid to say that you will find out.
----- Original Message -----
From: dave newcombe 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 10:15 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be an
> Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of someone, then work up
to
> someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you are, the better you
> will do.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:57:12 -0700*
While I hate to say this, give it a break.  Advice from someone who cannot
even read his own shoulder titles is always suspect.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:42 PM
Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> The thing that i said which i later learned got me chosen over another
> candidate, was, well two things
>
> athat i already spoke french
> bThat i kept calm and cool headed in the interview, and stayed confident
in
> my answers do not second guess yourself, but without coming to the point
> of being arrogant or egotistical.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>
>
> >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 19:28:13 -0400
> >
> >Steve:
> >
> >Sorry, I‘m Not a PC type of person.  When I say think of your men first
> >I, of course mean men and/or women.   My pet peeve is the word
> >"fishers" - they are all fishermen to me.   Most intelligent people, I
> >think, know what we mean.  I just happened to think of that after I sent
> >it out.   No matter, best of luck to you.
> >
> >Beth
> >
> >"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
> >
> > >  Beth, that is great advice.  Sounds kinda like the Golden Rule too!
> > > Much appreciated!UbiqueSteve
> > >
> > >      -----Original Message-----
> > >      From: Beth MacFarlane [mailto:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
> > >      Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:03 PM
> > >      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >      Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> > >
> > >      Steve:
> > >
> > >      Be the kind of officer you yourself look up to and always
> > >      think of your men first.  Good luck.
> > >
> > >      Beth
> > >
> > >      "Harwood, Steve" wrote:
> > >
> > >     >
> > >     >
> > >     > Thanks Gow, Dave, Thomas looking forward to the punch
> > >     > recipe! , The MacFarlanes, and Peter D. You can always
> > >     > count on you guys and gals for guidance. I‘ll let you know
> > >     > how I make out tomorrow night at the Officer Board.
> > >     >
> > >     > Steve
> > >     >
> > >     > -----Original Message-----
> > >     > From: Gow [mailto:jgow@home.com]
> > >     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:42 AM
> > >     > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> > >     >
> > >     > My server‘s beating up on me tinight, but isn‘t this just
> > >     > a little too far
> > >     > out?
> > >     >
> > >     > Really, they are HIRING...
> > >     >
> > >     > If you have some grasp of Military Law...that thou shalt
> > >     > behave and perform
> > >     > to the benefit of thy men, thy peers and thy
> > >     > Country...and is this not just
> > >     > being honest?...and yes, you will be nervous taking a job
> > >     > interview...who
> > >     > is not?
> > >     >
> > >     > And, to go back to an earlier thread, the right answer is
> > >     > not to paraphrade
> > >     > Israel Hands, and say don‘t quote me, Ian "Because I
> > >     > want your wines,
> > >     > pickles, cigars..."  which would be amongst the dumbest
> > >     > answers ever
> > >     > given...
> > >     >
> > >     > It would be a neat point if you were prepared to say you
> > >     > would enlist as a
> > >     > Private, if refused or declined as an Officer, and take
> > >     > the chance to make
> > >     > it to Sr NCO, and re-apply on that ground...
> > >     >
> > >     > So, wih that in mind, how‘s your dedication?
> > >     >
> > >     > Sorry for the butterfly belly feelings,
> > >     > but...really..where‘s your guts at?
> > >     >
> > >     > John
> > >     >
> > >     > ----- Original Message -----
> > >     > From: "dave newcombe" 
> > >     > To: 
> > >     > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 12:15 AM
> > >     > Subject: Re: Officer Board Review
> > >     >
> > >     > > they will in all likely hood, ask you why you want to be
> > >     > an
> > >     > > Officer....Practice your answer to this in front of
> > >     > someone, then work up
> > >     > to
> > >     > > someone who intimidates you.  the better prepared you
> > >     > are, the better you
> > >     > > will do.
> > >     > >
> > >     > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >     >
> > >     > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >     >
> > >     > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >     > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >     > > message body.
> > >     >
> > >     > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >     > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >     > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >     > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >     > message body.
> > >     >
> > >     > CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information
> > >     > which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or
> > >     > prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the
> > >     > reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or
> > >     > the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> > >     > message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
> > >     > that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving
> > >     > or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is
> > >     > strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in
> > >     > error or in contravention of the above, please notify the
> > >     > sender immediately by return e-mail.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
> > > privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> > > applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
> > > recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> > > message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> > > dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> > > message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
> > > have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> > > please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
> > >
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

